# Trent Barta



## Trent D (May 28, 2004)

Versus TV ( channel 640 on Uverse ) doing a show on Barta's stroke and recovery and how he'd doing now.

It came on at 9:00 PM.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

been watching it and was going to start a thread on it to inform! i hope he recovers and i look forward to watching the rest of this show!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Any relation to Tred Barta?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

noticed that as well but didnt want to be the spelling police!:cop:


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> noticed that as well but didnt want to be the spelling police!:cop:


x2


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Watched it as well. Prayers to him. Being paralyzed with anything has to be awful. 
On a side note, I really liked his older fishing shows with that Swede guy. That guy cracked me up.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

So how is he doing ?


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Watched that show yesterday. I wasn't aware that he had a stroke until I seen the show yesterday.


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

*Tred Barta visits Sweetwater*

http://www.sweetwaterreporter.com/content/view/183589/60/
Glad Your Back Bud!


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

his latest article in sport fishing magazine states that hes still paralized from his chest down but hes riding his atv with hand controls his truck has hand controls with folding seat entry and is riding a horse with a special saddle. someone is building his a specialized fighting chair and hes going to try to take a sail on 2lb for one of his shows. sounds like hes the same guy but just needs a little help now. glad to hear, and hopefully one day he will regain the use of his legs...he seems determined enough to make it happen.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I was watching one of his shows this morning. I hope he recovers fully and gets back out there.

The latest from Wikipedia...

Tred and Anni seem to be taking turns being supportive and dejected. Fortunately, they seem to balance each other that way. He will soon be transferred to Craig Rehab Center in Denver. Craig is a non-profit freestanding hospital that has been rated every year in the Top Ten Rehabilitation Hospitals by US News and World Report since the ratings began eighteen years ago. www.craighospital.org .
Though last night was tough, today finds some encouraging signs. He has been able to respond to stimulus causing his toes to curl. The paralysis has lowered to about navel level. He seems to have regained some slight sensation in his right leg. Results of blood and spinal fluid tests also seem encouraging.
I will continue to keep in touch with him and will pass along news as warranted so as to not have EVERYONE contacting him all the time. He seems remarkably positive and upbeat this morning. Keep them in your thoughts and please live YOUR life as though this could happen to you tomorrow!
Dean Travis Clarke *[edit] Update on Tred Barta's Condition*

After further testing it was determined that Mr. Barta had not had a spinal stroke but has a rare but treatable blood disorder called Waldenstrom macroglobulinemia. "A form of non-Hodgkin's lymphoma that causes the blood to thicken."


----------

